# What is the best ceiling paint?



## goodasgoldpainting

I am a painting contractor and I have been using eminence from SW. Was wondering if anyone would suggest another ceiling paint that is comparable in performance and price ($21)


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We use BM SuperHide flat white for all of our ceilings. It's not a pure white like most ceiling paints. We pay around $25-$27 a gallon.


----------



## thakidd

We use BM muresco ceiling white or the BM ceiling paint ultra flat


----------



## chrisn

goodasgoldpainting said:


> I am a painting contractor and I have been using eminence from SW. Was wondering if anyone would suggest another ceiling paint that is comparable in performance and price ($21)


 
:laughing:

go to a ppg store and get some REAL paint


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I've been falling in love with BM Ceiling Paint. Just painted my own grand ceiling with it, brush and roll. Came out nice. Only problem is when ordering it, "what product would you like that in" "Ceiling Paint" "so just a flat" "ya Ceiling Paint" "so just look up and see what flat paint you've gotten in the past" "no, I want ceiling paint" "oh, ok" I arrive to the store, "so what flat do you want" :wallbash:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've been falling in love with BM Ceiling Paint. Just painted my own grand ceiling with it, brush and roll. Came out nice. Only problem is when ordering it, "what product would you like that in" "Ceiling Paint" "so just a flat" "ya Ceiling Paint" "so just look up and see what flat paint you've gotten in the past" "no, I want ceiling paint" "oh, ok" I arrive to the store, "so what flat do you want" :wallbash:


I love the New Waterborne Ceiling paint from BM as well. Too bad for me it has to be special ordered and cost $40 a gallon which is a little too much for a ceiling. 

SW Eminence is great but you can only get it in white a pastel colors.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

chrisn said:


> :laughing:
> 
> go to a ppg store and get some REAL paint


:lol: PPG? Might as well use Kilz Pro-X 300 for $15.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :lol: PPG? Might as well use Kilz Pro-X 300 for $15.


We tried some of that and to me it was like colored water that didn't cover well at all.


----------



## Jmayspaint

It's hard to beat the Eminence. I do also like Muresco (BM), and Glidden for cheapies.


----------



## David's Painting

I use SW CHB for $15


----------



## capepainter

Bm superhideis my go to ,hate bm murasco garbage in my opinion


----------



## Gymschu

I haven't been real happy with Emminence. It's great on TEXTURED ceilings, but I find it to be poor in coverage on FLAT ceilings. The PPG ceiling paint suggested by ChrisN is the best at covering flat, untextured ceilings IMO. And, it retails for less than $20 per gallon.


----------



## NorthB12

Can't beat california paints ceiling white.


----------



## ogre

GLB by PPG. Good hide, lays down dead flat and even. I love it. $17/gal


----------



## kdpaint

California's Diamond White. Best ceiling paint I have ever used.


----------



## bobpaintbrush

Sw master hide all day. $16.00 per gallon can't beat the price plus coverage.


----------



## roygones

BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint is pricey, but dead flat and touches up great. Use on big ceilings with a light source at one end. Basements with walk outs, open floor plans, etc.


----------



## epretot

CHB. 

Cheap...Flat...Paint

Looks good too.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've been falling in love with BM Ceiling Paint. Just painted my own grand ceiling with it, brush and roll. Came out nice. Only problem is when ordering it, "what product would you like that in" "Ceiling Paint" "so just a flat" "ya Ceiling Paint" "so just look up and see what flat paint you've gotten in the past" "no, I want ceiling paint" "oh, ok" I arrive to the store, "so what flat do you want" :wallbash:


I luv that paint too. I just ask for "508", and then there is no confusion.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll

Glidden, for cheapies.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> :laughing:
> 
> go to a ppg store and get some REAL paint


Chrisn - What's the price on that product?


----------



## chrisn

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :lol: PPG? Might as well use Kilz Pro-X 300 for $15.


well, I would not even have been so nice about that SW crap you are using:whistling2: 3 or 4 coats over white? no thanks


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Chrisn - What's the price on that product?


 
my price is $17.10


----------



## Scannell Painting

For us it's CHB in Bright White. Man that stuff covers :thumbsup:


----------



## NACE

kdpaint said:


> California's Diamond White. Best ceiling paint I have ever used.


I have to agree. California Diamond is the best residential ceiling paint. The BM 508-09 Waterborne is the best dead dead flat in my opinion.


----------



## STAR

Promar 400 flat looks real good on ceilings. Under $20 and touches up very well.
Bm 508 is also good, but costs double the price and is a little thick in my opinion.


----------



## cjames

I have not been happy with SW eminence either. 

Mostly CHB, however I am under the impression that SW is phasing out CHB and Scrub.

So I will prob go with some Promar 400


----------



## ttd

Duron's Pro Kote Supreme. Very flat finish and good price. Some SW carry it depending on location.


----------



## Jasonthep8nter

Kelly-Moore 550 premium flat awesome stuff


----------



## O'Brien

Have not used the California, but would like to after reading a couple of the comments. Not sure it's available here. Our stock for ceilings is the 508; would agree with STAR's comment re: price and viscosity. Very good product, though.


----------



## Northwest_painter

Love this paint


----------



## matt19422

The best ceiling paint.... I would say best roller cover & ceiling paint combo is going to be just as important.

What Works For Me:

Wooster 50/50 1/2

$-Promar 400 untinted

$$$-508 untinted or tinted


----------



## TJ Paint

Anything flat is ok with me. I prefer muresco.


----------



## jr.sr. painting

SW quali kote applied with ben moore 1/2 inch aura cover ( if not sprayed). Long open time and a nice flat


----------



## olepainter

I use SW masterhide, or a BM flat Super Spec, The BM muresco paint is Junk & not a true flat


----------



## TJ Paint

Muresco has been getting me some honest paychecks for @15 yrs


----------



## NACE

TJ Paint said:


> Muresco has been getting me some honest paychecks for @15 yrs


It's also been around for 50 years. Not including when it was a powder.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## TJ Paint

NACE said:


> It's also been around for 50 years. Not including when it was a powder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Yeah, I'm not the oldest painter...


----------



## ridesarize

Used pro mar 400 zero voc, can't say I like it. Dries flat and stuff but just is so clumpy and hard to roll out quick. Muresco, no go. Master painter, primer. I used to use same paint for walls and ceilings. The job I'm doing now I'm using BM ultra spec 500.


----------



## chrisn

TJ Paint said:


> Muresco has been getting me some honest paychecks for @15 yrs


when BM was here it was all I ever used


----------



## painter40

BM is hard to beat..


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, I'm not the oldest painter...


oddest painter?:whistling2:


----------



## Fine Lines Painting

Yep, B.M. Ceiling paint for me to.

To me its not worth saving a couple dollars on something cheep thats not going to have excellent coverage and be low on the sheen scale.

B.M. Ceiling paint is like down near 0 on the 1 to 10 sheen scale.

I know some of you can't find B.M. in your area.


----------



## matt19422

Fine Lines Painting said:


> Yep, B.M. Ceiling paint for me to.
> 
> To me its not worth saving a couple dollars on something cheep thats not going to have excellent coverage and be low on the sheen scale.
> 
> B.M. Ceiling paint is like down near 0 on the 1 to 10 sheen scale.
> 
> I know some of you can't find B.M. in your area.


Hi Fine Lines! I'm sure we both visit some of the same Old City's in our area!

I am a stickler for angular sheen and hate when it happens!

I think 400zero competes with 508 untinted @ half the price. I use both on flat white ceilings.


----------



## squid

BM Superhide. I heard it may be on the chopping block. I sure hope not. Not a fan of ultra spec 500 on ceilings after having too many angular sheen issues.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

squid said:


> BM Superhide. I heard it may be on the chopping block. I sure hope not. Not a fan of ultra spec 500 on ceilings after having too many angular sheen issues.


I heard the same thing. I really hope not. Our store no longer stocks the eggshell they switched to ultraspec. They sell alot of the flat so I hope they keep it in production.


----------



## matt19422

squid said:


> BM Superhide. I heard it may be on the chopping block. I sure hope not. Not a fan of ultra spec 500 on ceilings after having too many angular sheen issues.


Had the same problem with ultra 500


----------



## Carl

Yea, my supplier says Muresco is the best selling ceiling paint ever and frankly I've never understood why. It's got sheen. It's shiny. Not only is it shiny, it flashes....probably because it's shiny and has sheen. Granted, I haven't used this product for at least 5 years because it has sheen and I just can't figure out why putting a paint with sheen on a ceiling would work when I'm going after a dead flat look. Please Muresco lovers, explain.


----------



## TJ Paint

Carl said:


> Yea, my supplier says Muresco is the best selling ceiling paint ever and frankly I've never understood why. It's got sheen. It's shiny. Not only is it shiny, it flashes....probably because it's shiny and has sheen. Granted, I haven't used this product for at least 5 years because it has sheen and I just can't figure out why putting a paint with sheen on a ceiling would work when I'm going after a dead flat look. Please Muresco lovers, explain.


Its pretty flat. Works for me. Although bm ceiling is good too.


----------



## mbob

SW masterhide on ceilings!...holy moly. spend the extra 15 bucks and get the BM ceiling paint, man up with a 3/8 nap and flat'in right out.


----------



## Fine Lines Painting

matt19422 said:


> Hi Fine Lines! I'm sure we both visit some of the same Old City's in our area!
> 
> I am a stickler for angular sheen and hate when it happens!
> 
> I think 400zero competes with 508 untinted @ half the price. I use both on flat white ceilings.


Nice to meet you matt !
I'm sure we have crossed paths. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaintPerfect

We have been around with a lot of ceiling paints. Seems like the one we like right now is the BM 508, although we just used a bunch of SW Masterhide on a giant church ceiling, and it looks fantastic...before the BM, we used the SW Eminence, but it seems to have changed from its original formula and the coverage isnt is good anymore...I dunno, many ceilings are different, so we hop around with products to try and get the best results. One brand/style isn't always universally effective...


----------



## Brian339

I took someones advice on this forum and gave the SW promar 400 a try. I love it for ceilings. The past couple of years have really changed most of the products we use. I was only using BM products and I still use them but the muresco is expensive and honestly it sucks. I agree that the California Diamond is the absolute best ceiling paint you can buy. Problem is that its pricey. In the end when the ceiling walls and trim are done the main purpose of the ceiling is to be a dead flat white ceiling and for the price you will accomplish that easily with promar 400.


----------



## Northwest_painter

PaintPerfect said:


> We have been around with a lot of ceiling paints. Seems like the one we like right now is the BM 508, although we just used a bunch of SW Masterhide on a giant church ceiling, and it looks fantastic...before the BM, we used the SW Eminence, but it seems to have changed from its original formula and the coverage isnt is good anymore...I dunno, many ceilings are different, so we hop around with products to try and get the best results. One brand/style isn't always universally effective...


Funny Eminence has only been out just about a year so how long have you be using it? And when did SW reformulate it?


----------



## olepainter

I have to agree with Carl, The BM muresco ceiling paint has a sheen to it, I have used in the past, But i did a ceiling last yr. 2 coats & looked awful, went over it with super spec flat & looks good! of course i had to do the last coats for nothing !
I can't use it again.


----------



## Toolnut

Northwest_painter said:


> Funny Eminence has only been out just about a year so how long have you be using it? And when did SW reformulate it?


It used to be called Brilliance.


----------



## Northwest_painter

Toolnut said:


> It used to be called Brilliance.


They still sell brilliance at the SW were I live right along with eminence.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Northwest_painter said:


> They still sell brilliance at the SW were I live right along with eminence.


It's the same paint. They just had to relabeled to Eminance because Walmart has a line called Brilliance I believe.


----------



## The 3rd Coat

Yesterday, for the first time ever I used one of those ceiling paints that go on pink and dry flat white. Worked better than expected, it's much thicker than normal ceiling paint and covers well in one coat, if the existing ceiling is also white and cleaned before painting.


----------



## Toolnut

The 3rd Coat said:


> Yesterday, for the first time ever I used one of those ceiling paints that go on pink and dry flat white. Worked better than expected, it's much thicker than normal ceiling paint and covers well in one coat, if the existing ceiling is also white and cleaned before painting.


Those always seemed to me to have a gray cast to them when they dried.


----------



## The 3rd Coat

You may be right, though I couldn't tell enough difference from the original white. I cut in first and allowed to dry before rolling. Before I rolled, the client said she's happy and no need to roll (job was to patch holes in ceiling and repaint). She thought it was blending in very well. Of course I rolled it anyway. Will experiment more with it on insurance jobs and see.


----------



## PaintPerfect

When it was Brilliance we used it a lot, and then again when they changed the name to Eminence...somewhere along the lines it didnt perform well on several ceiling jobs, and we figured SW had messed with it again, as they seem to have done with many of their paints. Our rep has admitted that going to the low/zero VOC has been an issue with their colorants, so that may be what we found. As far as Masterhide, we used it for this church because of the clay base, figuring it wouldn't shrink as it cured as much as the acrylics do. The ceilings and walls are full of hairline cracks so it would do to have a fresh coat grab it and shrink. The ceiling is 24' high, and very big, too - we had to use a few rows of scaffolding to reach it and we had to work around all the pews. We knew from past use that the Masterhide would be more forgiving on the "wet edge" factor, and it worked very well, sprayed...other than that, BM 508 is our current go to for other ceilings...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Yup that happens a lot. Right now Kilz is going through the same bull-**** with their Kilz Pro-x 300 line and things are not the same.


----------



## Lakesidex

Years ago(decades ?) when I did a ton of ceilings, I always used BM Regall Wall Satin Decorators White. Looked pretty good after 1 coat rolled on bare sheetrock - we always did 2 coats. Dried flat. 

I could come back in a year, do a blow out patch in the middle of a ceiling and touch it up with the roller and you would never see it. 

Used to roll 1 coat of Sani-flat oil on popcorn. Man that was hell to do a whole house. Tarp everything and walk out speckled from head to toe.


----------



## slinger58

Lakesidex said:


> Years ago(decades ?) when I did a ton of ceilings, I always used BM Regall Wall Satin Decorators White. Looked pretty good after 1 coat rolled on bare sheetrock - we always did 2 coats. Dried flat.
> 
> I could come back in a year, do a blow out patch in the middle of a ceiling and touch it up with the roller and you would never see it.
> 
> Used to roll 1 coat of Sani-flat oil on popcorn. Man that was hell to do a whole house. Tarp everything and walk out speckled from head to toe.


If that doesn't conjure up a nightmare, I don't know what does.


----------



## painter1986

We've had some bad experiences with Eminence from SW. I just use ProMar 400 Flat in whatever color. Or Diamond Vogel Hide Plus Flat in whatever color.


----------



## BC_Painter

This is when I use the actual product base code when ordering 



ewingpainting.net said:


> I've been falling in love with BM Ceiling Paint. Just painted my own grand ceiling with it, brush and roll. Came out nice. Only problem is when ordering it, "what product would you like that in" "Ceiling Paint" "so just a flat" "ya Ceiling Paint" "so just look up and see what flat paint you've gotten in the past" "no, I want ceiling paint" "oh, ok" I arrive to the store, "so what flat do you want" :wallbash:


----------



## Roof Cleaning

We use killz pro x 300 (provided by gc) for our flips and it costs and looks meh. We always have stains that must be primed etc.. it does not cover well imo.

Just used pro mar 200 on popcorn removal/knockdown texture project. Two fast coats and the ceilings look unreal. No stains to block but nothing bled through and she covered fast and clean.

I used the pro mar 200 (pricey 21.00) for the ceilings because I wanted to two coat it and be done in and out... I've used masterhide before but wanted something with some guts so we could be in and out. PM200 got the job done well for us fast.


----------



## danpaints

Roof Cleaning said:


> We use killz pro x 300 (provided by gc) for our flips and it costs and looks meh. We always have stains that must be primed etc.. it does not cover well imo.
> 
> Just used pro mar 200 on popcorn removal/knockdown texture project. Two fast coats and the ceilings look unreal. No stains to block but nothing bled through and she covered fast and clean.
> 
> I used the pro mar 200 (pricey 21.00) for the ceilings because I wanted to two coat it and be done in and out... I've used masterhide before but wanted something with some guts so we could be in and out. PM200 got the job done well for us fast.


What ever you use. Back roll and leave touch-up. Or a product and code for future touch up. Don't think it matters. Most ceilings are moving to a color trend now. Flat ceilings are going the way of popcorn in the next few years imo


----------



## mudbone

I'm ln the process of repainting some ceilings for a client who formerly owned a Tru Value hardeware store in town.It shut its doors and he had a stash of their tru value ceiling flt.wht. premium that he insisted I use.I was very reluctant to try it but I did and I was actually suprised how well it covered over a prime coat.Dried to a dead flat also.This was a bedroom ceiling and I have 985 sq ft.of ceiling coming up with scans of natural light.This will obviously be the "tru test" of tru value.Being ceilings I guess you can say my nose will be stuck up at it regardless the outcome.:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

Sooooo, 70 posts and what's the answer??????


----------



## Jmayspaint

chrisn said:


> Sooooo, 70 posts and what's the answer??????



The answer was in the first post, Eminence . :laughing:


----------



## chrisn

Jmayspaint said:


> The answer was in the first post, Eminence . :laughing:


 
ok, except eminence sucks:laughing:


----------



## Boco

. The job I am doing now calls for the ppg high build primer through out. For top coat It calls for flat utlra hide 150. Is that a good option? Normally I use BM ceiling white SWP promar 200 but its what they want. For walls I have the option of ultra 150 or diamond 350 eggshell..


----------



## chrisn

Boco said:


> . The job I am doing now calls for the ppg high build primer through out. For top coat It calls for flat utlra hide 150. Is that a good option? Normally I use BM ceiling white SWP promar 200 but its what they want. For walls I have the option of ultra 150 or diamond 350 eggshell..


 
this :yes:


----------



## Boco

chrisn said:


> this :yes:


 OK PPG was closed today but I know they have the pittsburgh in stock. This job calls for a specific primer but in future jobs such as condos and spec homes do you need to prime first? Or is 2 coats of the pittsburgh ceiling white gonna do the trick.


----------



## chrisn

Boco said:


> OK PPG was closed today but I know they have the pittsburgh in stock. This job calls for a specific primer but in future jobs such as condos and spec homes do you need to prime first? Or is 2 coats of the pittsburgh ceiling white gonna do the trick.


 
if it was painted, yes
if not, I would prime first
it seems most others here would happily paint 2 coats of finish


----------



## Boco

I couldnt get the pittsburgh premium flat at my local PPG. They had PPG/pittsburgh speedhide, Ultra hide 150, Promaster in my price range. Manorhall and breakthrough was just too pricey. Anyway I need to find a good PPG flat for condos that I can also use as a primer. Basically what we do is spray and roll a coat of flat throughout as a primer/finish. Then as units get sold new owners have the option to pay me to finish coat all the walls with eggshell. Normally i use all swp and benmoore but GC wants to supply all materials and thats where his account is. I have 60 units to at least prime so once I start i really dont want to open a can of worms with different products. The job I am at now is the GCs personal house so it gets primed.


----------



## chrisn

speedhide will work for that


----------



## skinne9

I agree with chrisn. Speed-hide is the equivalent to pro mar 200 since your used to Sherwin products.


----------



## bskerley

Builders Solutions Matte. Almost always use it, and if something goes wrong it is our go too. Super FLAT. But apparently Sherwins New product coming out is .05 or .5 side sheen in flat. So that will be the next move.


----------



## dewey.s

*not happy with BM ultra spec*

I just got done today with painting out a large ceiling using BM Ultra Spec Flat.
Home owner had eggshell on it and wanted it repainted. There was a window at the end of the room which was in a basement den. Everything was going well until I saw that I had a couple small areas where the eggshell shined through. I got out the weanie roller and tried to feather it in. It flashed on me. Really bummed out on that since it was in the worst spot where the light from the window highlighted it.
I won't be using this product for ceilings anymore. I just hope the HO doesn't see it. Of course they probably will.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Well, I know what is Not the best ceiling paint, Regal matte. 
I'm on a large house now where its specced for the ceilings. It's a re paint and they used it the last time too. Current job pretty much looks like crap. You can see every roller track. 

I'm using every trick I know to get them to come out good, or at least better than they are now. Almost every room has critical light at some point during the day. Customer thinks matte ceilings look "elegant". And I actually agree, they're just a PITA.


----------



## GSP82

Waterborne ceiling paint from Benjamin Moore is by far the best!


----------



## rosespainting

I use Ben Moore Regal flat on ceilings most of the time, if not that the Sherwin super paint flat. My crew only uses BM Regal / Sherwin Super paint or better. we like the BM regal a lot. even for colored ceilings.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

dewey.s said:


> I just got done today with painting out a large ceiling using BM Ultra Spec Flat. Home owner had eggshell on it and wanted it repainted. There was a window at the end of the room which was in a basement den. Everything was going well until I saw that I had a couple small areas where the eggshell shined through. I got out the weanie roller and tried to feather it in. It flashed on me. Really bummed out on that since it was in the worst spot where the light from the window highlighted it. I won't be using this product for ceilings anymore. I just hope the HO doesn't see it. Of course they probably will.


You should have read this thread first. Then you would have known that 508 is the best.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll

I find Ben Moore Waterborne Ceiling Paint to be quite remarkable.


----------



## Boco

I just primed a spec house today with PPG high hide primer $80 per 5. Tommorrow I recoat the ceilings with ultra hide 150 flat $81 per 5. I am really hoping this combo works out. If not I will prbly just go back to master hide as a finish for my budget jobs.


----------



## Carl

Boco said:


> I just primed a spec house today with PPG high hide primer $80 per 5. Tommorrow I recoat the ceilings with ultra hide 150 flat $81 per 5. I am really hoping this combo works out. If not I will prbly just go back to master hide as a finish for my budget jobs.


Are you going to apply 2 coats of flat finish over the primer? I use Zinsser 123 and one coat of flat isn't enough to stop the sparkles from pushing through. I was wondering lately if there is some combo where you can apply one coat primer and one coat flat finish and be done.


----------



## Boco

1 coat of primer. 1 coat of finish. I spray and backroll everthing so coverage isnt an issue. For me its about cost , look, then amount of area it covers. So far I havent really found a decent contractor grade combo yet. At least not from PPG. SW can go pound salt. BM is just too expensive for my budget jobs.


----------



## Toolnut

chrisn said:


> ok, except eminence sucks:laughing:


Now I know why it sticks to the ceiling so well.


----------



## Huntercoatings

Around here people want every thing shiny. I prefer flat myself, for budget work I've found that PPG speedhide Pro-EV flat works great. Dries dead flat and has great working properties. Also I've been using Kelly moore commercial flat and low sheen enamel which works great, better hide and has a nice thick consisitancy to keep from dripping and almost no spatter.


----------



## Ghoul

rosespainting said:


> I use Ben Moore Regal flat on ceilings most of the time, if not that the Sherwin super paint flat. My crew only uses BM Regal / Sherwin Super paint or better. we like the BM regal a lot. even for colored ceilings.


same here. Super Paint flat. One coat 99% of the time!

worst paint for ceilings? Bear premium ultra plus flat white. customer provided, took 4 coats and still could've used another. that's over original white, ridiculous!


----------



## journeymanPainter

I use and LOVE ultra hide from Dulux. Great coverage, I pay around $70 for a fiver (in Canada)

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## MSJ Painting

Chb from sw...cheap and great coverage. Only available in midwest I believe. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## chrisn

Soooooooooooooooooo 95 posts and the answer is:blink:


----------



## Gwarel

Boco said:


> I just primed a spec house today with PPG high hide primer $80 per 5. Tommorrow I recoat the ceilings with ultra hide 150 flat $81 per 5. I am really hoping this combo works out. If not I will prbly just go back to master hide as a finish for my budget jobs.


I use 2 coats of UH 150 over new sheetrock ceilings, works great, eliminates issues with primer spots from only one coat of flat over primer.


----------



## Jmayspaint

chrisn said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo 95 posts and the answer is:blink:



Maybe the reason its a popular thread is that there is no answer. We can go on and on listing cheap flat paints if "best" means dead flat and easy to apply. 
Or talk about "elegant" ceiling paints like Muresco that are a little more challenging to apply (otherwise known as a pita)

I cheated on the matte bty, added a gallon of flat to a 5. Knocked it off just enough to make it flow out...creamy


----------



## paintball head

dewey.s said:


> I just got done today with painting out a large ceiling using BM Ultra Spec Flat.
> Home owner had eggshell on it and wanted it repainted. There was a window at the end of the room which was in a basement den. Everything was going well until I saw that I had *a couple small areas where the eggshell shined through.* I got out the weanie roller and tried to feather it in. It flashed on me. Really bummed out on that since it was in the worst spot where the light from the window highlighted it.
> I won't be using this product for ceilings anymore. I just hope the HO doesn't see it. Of course they probably will.


Did you try to get 1 coat of flat to cover an eggshell ?


----------



## dewey.s

Yes, I did get the flat to cover the eggshell. except for my little holidays.

I have an 800 sq ft ceiling coming up soon. New drywall after an abatement. I will go with Pro-Mar 400 flat. I can get that super cheap.

Off topic but, I just got a new price list form BM. Damn, it's getting expensive.

One last question: not sure if this came up in the thread. Ultra spec 500 flat? Does it have the same flashing problem as the normal Ultra spec?
The 500 line is the only product I can get from them that's 25.00 a gallon.


----------



## Rcon

GSP82 said:


> Waterborne ceiling paint from Benjamin Moore is by far the best!


I tried it a couple of times. It is OK, but certainly not "the best". 

General Paint breeze interior flat was always my go-to. Cheaper than BM's ceiling paint, and at the end of the day, had less witness lines. Cloverdale has a great ceiling flat as well, though I haven'd used it enough to form an overall opinion on it. We've tried SW promar 400 a couple of times, though I was never happy with the results. 

Glidden ultra worked well for us on one project. I haven't had the opportunity to try it again since. 

I think every paint manufacturer has at least one great line for ceilings. It's just a matter of finding what works for you.


----------



## paintball head

dewey.s said:


> Yes, I did get the flat to cover the eggshell.* except for my little holidays.*
> 
> I have an 800 sq ft ceiling coming up soon. New drywall after an abatement. I will go with Pro-Mar 400 flat. I can get that super cheap.
> 
> Off topic but, I just got a new price list form BM. Damn, it's getting expensive.
> 
> One last question: not sure if this came up in the thread. Ultra spec 500 flat? Does it have the same flashing problem as the normal Ultra spec?
> The 500 line is the only product I can get from them that's 25.00 a gallon.


Those little holidays are the reason I always do 2 coats when going over eggshell with flat.


----------



## slinger58

102 posts on what's the best ceiling paint? :blink:

I leave for my golf trip tomorrow morning, so here's my vote............. "Golf Ball White" from Titleist! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deangray

I like the Benjamin Moore paints because they are economical and high-quality. However, you can also check the top ceiling paints here.


----------



## Woodco

"Economical."


----------

